# Ultrasound guided diagnostic hysteroscopy and cervical dilation



## seslinger (Dec 2, 2008)

How would you code an ultrasound guidance uterus/cervix?  57800?  Then the doctor did a hysteroscopy with dilation of cervix using ultrasound guidance also? 58555?  thank you.


----------

